# Fuchsia Poodle!



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, she looks awesome! I like your hair, too by the way! My daughter is having a "pink poodle" theme for her birthday party! Wish you lived in Pittsburgh and could visit! LOL


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Skye said:


> Wow, she looks awesome! I like your hair, too by the way! My daughter is having a "pink poodle" theme for her birthday party! Wish you lived in Pittsburgh and could visit! LOL


Aww thanks! And I'd totally take her. Phaedra knows several cute tricks, she's been eager to learn.

I hope your daughter's party is fun for her!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

O.M.G.!!!! That is amazing!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That is so awesome!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I LOVE the pink!!! Not sure I like the really nekkid body, but I do love the wings look, and the pink!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

I changed the hosting to my photobucket site, so that may fix it for some of you who couldn't see the pix.





































I like for Phaedra to be in a modified continental for winter, though we've experimented with a lot of different cuts. For the summer, I usually go for the bikini cut, but the wings seemed like too much fun to pass up.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OK i've never been one for the tassled ears- but in fuschia it ROCKS


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW what an interesting cut! Can't say you've ever seen it before!!  She's rockin it though, love the fuschia.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

To be honest we do the tassled ears (even though I prefer the longer look) because Phaedra kept getting ear infections no matter how often I'd clean her ears until we did the tassled look. Her hair is exceptionally thick, so our vet recommended it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She looks amazing and I love that pink and that cut! :biggrin:


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

AWESOME! I love it! I wish I could dye Stella pink.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's just plain fabulous!! I love what you did with her and I love her tasseled ears too.
_


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tee hee, i have to show my sister this pic. she has a spoo baby who is white and she has every intention of manic panic. she'd totally do wings too.

my black spoo can't rock the pink so well.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Phaedra has been purple in the past, and she's also been blue. And of course, she was black and white and red when she was skelepoodle 

And definitely tell her about the wings  I think it's a cute alternative to the bikini cut (which I do like as well).


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Any pics of skelepoodle???


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Of course 









Skelepoodle









One of her summer cuts that they called a bikini cut.









Purple Mohawk


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Town & Country









Puppy cut

I actually want to grow Phaedra's top knot out more, I don't really like it as short as it is. She looked so cute halfway through her grooming session.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! She looks great...your groomer rocks!!!


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

You're quite welcome!
I definitely think our groomer Megan rocks! She's so sweet!
If anyone in the Tampa area is looking for a groomer, Megan from Best in Show is who you want. When I take Phaedra there, I often drop her off in the morning and come get her in the evening. Phaedra hangs out with Megan and her coterie of dogs and gets to play, as Megan will groom her in phases. Phaedra ADORES Megan, so she doesn't get too stressed out from the experience. Because of her Addison's Disease, she tends to have a really touchy stomach and will get diarrhea from stress. Most of the time she does really well with Megan.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

wow I LOVE the bones on the feet of skelepoodle! Excellent touch!


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah her groomer did an amazing job with the detail!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

I think she looks pretty spiffy!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woah! Skelepoodle is AWESOME! that's gotta be one of my favorite creative grooms yet.


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay thanks


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very bold! I like it  Skelepoodle is A W E S O M E!!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i've never been one for extreme poodle do's....but the pink wings are a really cute idea


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Haute Couture Poodle*

I love her do... She is a high fashion haute couture Poodle!

You can tell she knows she something special... cause she really is.

She even matched you hair color too!


----------

